# Trefilado



## nemoris

Hola amigos:

Alguien sabe la traduccion al ingles de la palabra TREFILADO? Es un termino aplicado a la industria forestal de adelgazamiento.


----------



## Peter P

Conozco dos términos que se aplican a cable: _stranded_ y _wiredrawing_.

Algo del contexto donde está usada la palabra nos dará una mejor idea para brindar una respuesta más acertada.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## nemoris

Hola Peter P:
Este termino esta asociado a la industria forestal y consiste en adelgadaz una capa de pasta o algun producto aplicado a una moldura o tablero haciendola pasar por una maquina adelgazadora, dejandola de un espesor de alrededor de 6 mils
Muchas gracias.

Ahhh, lo mas cercano que encontre en ingles para la maquina que hace este proceso es DRAWPLATE.


----------



## Peter P

Hola nemoris
Aquí tienes algo que puede ayudarte
wiredraw    (wð„r‚drô)  v.t., -drew, -drawn, -draw•ing 
1. to draw (metal) out into wire, esp. by pulling forcibly through a series of holes of gradually decreasing diameter in a succession of dies. 
2. to draw out to great length, in quantity or time; stretch out to excess. 
3. to strain unwarrantably, as in meaning. [1590–1600; back formation from wiredrawer; see WIRE, DRAWER]
*wiredrawer*  (wð„r‚drôƒr)  n. 

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## 0scar

El problema es que_ trefilar_ madera no tiene sentido.


----------



## Peter P

0scar said:


> El problema es que_ trefilar_ madera no tiene sentido.


 
Tiene razón Oscar, no tiene sentido en madera y todo lo relacionado con trefilar que en estos momentos leo en un diccionario técnico en Español, (_trefilado,da; trefiladora_ y _trefilar_) dan su aplicación a metalurgia.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## nemoris

http://www.laytech.it/s-index.html

Por favor si pueden revisan este enlace. aqui aparece o hacen referencia a una maquina trefiladora para madera.
Gracias


----------



## 0scar

Por lo que pude deducir, la palabra original es italiana, se trata de una máquina para barnizar o es una _fresadora_ para hacer  perfiles longitudinales.


----------



## nemoris

Es una maquina que disminuye el espesor a la moldura una vez aplicada la pasta. La deja con un espesor mayor al de una pintura convencional. Como pueden leer le llaman _PLATE DRAW _traduc¡endola como _TREFILADORA _en español. Al igual que en metales, disminuye el espesor (diametro en metales) del material.
Gracias

Ahhh, la palabra orginal no es italiana. Solo la empresa que vende ese producto en particular. Aca en Chile le llaman Trefiladora


----------



## 0scar

Acá está

drwa-system varnishing and filling machine=trafilatrice (velatrice automatica)

http://www.hugle.com/I/vocabolari/macchine.htm


----------



## nemoris

Gracias...totales, Oscar.  (aunque creo debe llamarse Draw System y la accion de trefilar en molduras es la que me deja dudas)


----------



## Peter P

Nemoris

Lo que puedo deducir del enlace es que le llaman trefiladora a un equipo que nada tiene que ver con lo que significa la palabra y ni lo que hace el equipo, y coincido con Oscar en que se trata de una máquina o equipo para barnizar, además de pensar que es una mala traducción al español.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## nemoris

Peter, Oscar...Muuuchas Gracias.
Concuerdo en que es una mala utilizacion de la palabra.


----------



## jalibusa

Hacer molduras de madera es "molding" o "moulding", y la máquina es un...molding machine.


----------

